# Sun Country Airlines being sold to DRI's parent company



## artringwald (Dec 15, 2017)

Apollo Global Management, the parent company of DRI, is buying Sun Country Airlines. Apollo has never owned an airline before.

https://www.mprnews.org/story/2017/12/14/sun-country-airlines-mn-sold-to-ny-investment-firm


----------



## awa (Dec 15, 2017)

That’s exciting!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 15, 2017)

Having read the article, this seems to have little impact for DRI owners. Essentially Apollo looks to be interested in building an airline in the mold of Alligiant, Spirit or Frontier. I found it discouraging that Sun country recently initiated charges for assigned seating and a $30 fee for a carry on bag. Unless there’s eventually some tie I for DRI owners this won’t mean anything for them.

Perhaps this will be of more value if Apollo looks to expand Sun Country into new markets and drive prices down across the board


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2017)

I assume Apollo sees synergies & business integration opportunities .


----------



## youppi (Dec 16, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> Having read the article, this seems to have little impact for DRI owners. Essentially Apollo looks to be interested in building an airline in the mold of Alligiant, Spirit or Frontier. I found it discouraging that Sun country recently initiated charges for assigned seating and a $30 fee for a carry on bag. Unless there’s eventually some tie I for DRI owners this won’t mean anything for them.
> 
> Perhaps this will be of more value if Apollo looks to expand Sun Country into new markets and drive prices down across the board





T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I assume Apollo sees synergies & business integration opportunities .


Every travelers will need to attend a 90 minutes DRI presentation in exchange of free check-in luggage and free meal on board


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 16, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I assume Apollo sees synergies & business integration opportunities .


Apollo is a private equity firm, they will buy any business they think they can make money at. They also will intend to sell the businesses in relatively short order (5 years or so) so generally don't integrate their portfolio together.

Sun country will be a separate portfolio business, not part of DRI. They own ADT but you don't get a security system pitch after your timeshare pitch.


----------

